
Show HN: Search JavaScript libraries - cztomsik
http://li458-246.members.linode.com
======
techman9
I hate to ask this, but how is this fundamentally different from:
[https://www.npmjs.com/search](https://www.npmjs.com/search)?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
I hate to ask this, but have you actually used npmjs's search? It's not that
useful and there is a lack of sorting/filtering options

~~~
cztomsik
Yep, the reason why I made this is that I've been wasting too much time with
google, npmjs, npmsearch, nipster, ...

Plain github search usually worked better, but even there I've usually had to
open first two pages of projects just to see which ones are dead.

So the idea is that this works for me and just maybe it could work for you too
:)

------
cztomsik
Very early (and bare-bone) version.

You can search for "date", and then because there is a lot of matching results
you can easily filter out pickers just by typing "date -picker". You can also
do "data* (table|grid|datatable|datagrid)" and similar lucene queries

Results are sorted by github stars (rounded), project activity, and latest
release

Activity is a sum of deltas between release dates. Gaps > 1 year are ignored
so it does not favor "sleeper agents"

I was using this myself for some time and because it already gives good
results I've decided to go public and get some feedback :)

Any comments are very welcome. Thx

~~~
max23_
Hi, I have a question regarding the "Releases" column. Take "boostrap" as an
example, what does the "16x" value mean? I assumed it is the number of
releases but checking its GitHub page shows otherwise.

Nonetheless, nice job on listing down all the available JS libs.

~~~
cztomsik
I'm currently showing number of releases on npm. GH releases are on the list
:)

Thx and check it out from time to time I have some ideas to make it even
better...

~~~
max23_
Aha! I was making the assumption earlier as the link would lead you to the
GitHub page.

Keep it up, definitely will check it from time to time.

~~~
cztomsik
Thx :)

------
redgetan
I noticed some libraries are missing. For example, when I type multiplayer in
the searchbox, libraries such as [https://github.com/lance-
gg/lance](https://github.com/lance-gg/lance) or
[https://github.com/mozilla/BrowserQuest](https://github.com/mozilla/BrowserQuest)
dont show up. Where are you pulling your sources from? Are you using a github
API?

~~~
cztomsik
Thx for trying out.

lance is very new (you can lower "active" filter to 0.1 and it will show up)

BrowserQuest does not refer to its github repo in package.json, so (at least
for now) there is no easy way I could reach it. It neither defines any
keywords nor description in package.json so it will not show up at the bottom
either. But even if it had, you would have to lower or remove "latest" filter.
Not to mention, the package itself does not even exist on npm so it's not
easily installable.

Is it widely used? Latest commit was 5 years ago, pull reqs are not merged,
etc.

BTW: latest reindex was done 2 weeks ago, so next time lance will probably
show up by default.

BTW2: I am starting with npm and then I try to find linked repositories so I
can get stars -> only npm packages are searched

